# Andrew Gould and Katie Price



## BigRed (29 September 2009)

I have just come back from holiday and seen a copy of OK magazine in my local shop, Katie Price and Andrew Gould are in an article pretending to be an item, with photo's of Andrew's wife and Katie having a pretend cat fight - how much money do you think he was paid to humiliate himself this way - and do you think it will damage his dressage career ?


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (29 September 2009)

oh for god sake does it matter it is a very tongue in cheek shoot that i think polly and Andrew deserved to do after all the hounding from the press they got !!! 

I think it just proves how well they all get on and that polly and andrew relationship is very strong !!!


----------



## Cavblacks (29 September 2009)

He was probably paid far too much! Everything that woman (KP) does gets right on my knackers! Was coming around to her a while ago before her split where she looked like a good mum etc etc but her activities in the recent press annoy me!


----------



## Halfstep (29 September 2009)

I thought it was extremely cringe making to look at, but if it helps Andrew get himself a top horse (which he is lacking) then who can blame him?  I'd do it for that (not that anyone is asking LOL).  

Made me giggle to see Polly looking rather nice in a tasteful Gersemi top, next to Katie in her horrid pink tat


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

maybe he's made enough to go and get himself an amazing new dressage youngster, i hope so. in that position, i would!


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

I'm really surprised tbh, I thought they would have preferred to stay out the limelight, but a big cheque is always an incentive and who wouldn't take it if offered.

AG isn't really a big player on the dressage stage and his association with KP has hugely increased his profile, so why not milk it.

I think the pictures are really tat and un-natural  , but everyone can see that his wife Polly looks so much classier than the aging drag queen that is KP, and because they all look so awkward it would be hard to see anything other than a money spinning opportunity in them.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (29 September 2009)

I love the picture of Andrew and Polly together though i think this really shows they love each other !!


----------



## Muddywellies (29 September 2009)

I too was starting to warm to her before her split from Peter Andre, and loved the (very few) bits where she was riding. However, now shes gone right down in my estimations, and I haven't heard anything about her riding for a long time now.  Furthermore, I do think D.H could do better.  Kind of puts me off them a bit now.  Sorry D.H.  
As for Andrew and Polly Gould, I too saw the pics. They are HILLARIOUS !!!   I was firstly apalled that they would do that, but then changed my mind when I considered what they would have been paid.  I sincerely hope KP never comes between them.


----------



## Twiglet (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

I think the pictures are really tat and un-natural  , but everyone can see that his wife Polly looks so much classier than the aging drag queen that is KP 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really?? Obviously KP looks her usual tatty self but I thought Polly looked pretty ghastly too tbh! Her clothes were the most unflattering shapes possible for her figure and I thought she looked far worse than when I've seen her at events  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also, not sure anyone who discusses their own boob job in a national magazine is that much 'classier' than KP


----------



## spaniel (29 September 2009)

I cant stand katie,  never could,  and now AG is making himself look like a complete tw*t .   Watch his career go down the tubes as well now.   Silly,  very silly.  How many more people can that awful woman drag down with her I wonder.


----------



## Cyrus (29 September 2009)

Both are making quite a few appearances in her new TV show and not just at the yard either I think they have all become very good friends


----------



## Puppy (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Both are making quite a few appearances in her new TV show and not just at the yard either I think they have all become very good friends 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was about to say the same thing... but went to make a cup of tea first, and you beat me to it!


----------



## Cyrus (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Both are making quite a few appearances in her new TV show and not just at the yard either I think they have all become very good friends 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was about to say the same thing... but went to make a cup of tea first, and you beat me to it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

lol I did cringe slightly at last weeks when she was asking him what he thought of her in her dress that was up her arse lol lol


----------



## Dirtymare (29 September 2009)

Katie Price really gives women a bad name!!
She has the talant of dragging down the nicest of people!!
Andrew Gould will almost certainly damage his career by hanging out with her!!


----------



## millimoo (29 September 2009)

I'm suprised they would want to increase the exposure???
I was also a bit dumb struck that they appeared in her show so much - yes i'm sad, but I'm stupidly curious.
Let's face it, any serious Dressage owner is not going to want to send a horse to him by association - well I wouldn't want to anyway.
It's beginning to look like he prefers the trappings of 'celebrity' rather than his day job...... just my opinion!!!


----------



## eahotson (29 September 2009)

I always thought it was her publicity team that spread the rumour around in the first place.They were dithering between Andrew and Spencer Wilton (should have done their homework shouldn't they?).Don't blame him,the horseworld is hard but think it is a shame.


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

I don't think anyone need worry about the Goulds, I am sure they will make sure they get as much out of her as possible. Any professional horseman will strive to get her to spend as much
money as possible with them, whether that be through liveries, lessons, expensive horses etc.

Also AG is a good looking guy, mixing with the media through her might offer him an opportunity of his own.  Bit of presenting here and there.

The only down side I can see is that its a shame the association is not with someone more highly regarded and socially acceptable.


----------



## Rollin (29 September 2009)

I have never in my life purchased a copy of OK magazine.  Can you explain the criteria for being socially acceptable? 

Does reading OK count?


----------



## trundle (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 everyone can see that his wife Polly looks so much classier than the aging drag queen that is KP,  

[/ QUOTE ]

BWahahahaha ! Fabulous description!


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

I think most people will have an understanding of what constitutes 'socially acceptable' , and no its not determined by what magazines people read.


----------



## Rollin (29 September 2009)

From the above it would appear that what you look like is important.  Gosh.


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have never in my life purchased a copy of OK magazine.  Can you explain the criteria for being socially acceptable? 

Does reading OK count?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

haha brilliant!

i've bought OK magazine in the past, so does that make me the 2nd lowest form of life in the world (just above KP)?

i don't regard her as socially unacceptable at all, fwiw.
now, there's a porn queen who lives near me (according to OH's workmates, who know who she is!), i'd regard her as being rather less socially acceptable than KP! and, lower than the porn queen, scuzzies such as those who nicked Scally's tack and apparently have a good little business going, nicking tack in 1 area of the country, travelling elsewhere to sell it, nicking loads there, travelling back here, etc etc. nice. or the ones who stole the gates off the field up north, so all the horses escaped (durr, fancy that) and 4 got killed on the road...   
and let's not even think about rapists, paedos, etc etc.

people looking down on KP just confuse me - there are many thousands of people in this country who do deserve our absolute condemnation, but she's not 1 of them imho! what has she actually done that's so heinous, really?
anyway, i wish i had had the drive and determination to turn myself into a multi-millionairess able to buy myself amazing horses, the way KP has done.


----------



## Imonone (29 September 2009)

Perhaps you should get your boobs and your face pumped up then and see if that does the trick 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I too am sad to see that Andrew and Polly have decided to ally themselves closer to KP, whatever the amount of money involved. Even in the dressage world money isnt everything as Carl has proven!


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

i wish i had had the drive and determination to turn myself into a multi-millionairess able to buy myself amazing horses, the way KP has done.  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 

What ? and you think she's done that all on her lonesome without an army of Brand managers behind her. All those books she hasn't written, all the talent she doesn't have. Truly amazing.


----------



## Halfstep (29 September 2009)

What I find interesting is that despite her undoubted fame and success in her own field, Katie Price seems so desperate to find a way into the dressage world.  It is the only way I am able to relate to her.  She seems to be as serious as she is capable of being about her riding.  

All she knows is showbiz but she wants to be accepted by the dressage community.  She's found one of the few male straight, good looking dressage riders around and is piggybacking onto his dressage career.  And he is doing the same onto hers for publicity and money.  To be honest, Andrew Gould hasn't had a good horse under him for a while, and has never really had a top one.  He's a decent, solid, rider but not in the top drawer.  I'm sure all of this is extremely good for his business.


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i wish i had had the drive and determination to turn myself into a multi-millionairess able to buy myself amazing horses, the way KP has done.  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 

What ? and you think she's done that all on her lonesome without an army of Brand managers behind her. All those books she hasn't written, all the talent she doesn't have. Truly amazing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, i'm sure if i went to those brand managers they wouldn't give me 1 minute of time. i refuse to believe she has nothing going for her.

i just hope she finds herself a really good dr trainer, as in the bits i've seen of her riding she looked very wooden. if she really does want to get to the top, fabby horses won't be enough.


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

i just hope she finds herself a really good dr trainer, as in the bits i've seen of her riding she looked very wooden. [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 


I'm not too convinced she's not just playing at the riding to give her a tiny bit of ' conformity' outside her usual life. She seems to spend too much time in clubs, parks, restaurants, holidays,  all the time to really appear dedicated enough to break through. When was the last time she did a test or something that wasn't just a promotional  ride ( as per Olympia ). How many people have seen her at there local EC taking part. Don't know, maybe she does but the paparazzi certainly don't capture her there.  

She has every opportunity to do well if she really put the effort in but I don't see it. Even the tabloid shots of her on a horse appear staged, none of them that I can recall look like her in the middle of a hard lesson, the horse is always just stood there or on a track looking like she's on a hack.  God  I look like I need Oxygen after a lesson .


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (29 September 2009)

I can't really see this being a problem for AG's career. As far as discouraging potential owners, I doubt very much that they watch KP's reality show or subscribe to OK magazine. 

I also fail to understand the widespread enmity towards KP. She's not perfect by any means, but who is? (Apart from me, obviously 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) She just seems to provoke quite a lot of jealousy and/or snobbery, mostly - dare I say it - from females. To my mind, she has made her money legitimately, and she can spend it how she likes. I'm not bothered about the ins and outs (and shake it all abouts 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) of her private life, so I choose not to read / watch them.

Finally; to kerilli, why are you so lucky with your neighbours?


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

haha, and you shall know her by her barbie-pink BMW Z3...

i agree, i think a lot of the enmity stems from jealousy. mind you, i'd probably kill to have thighs as perfectly slim as hers, i don't want anything else though!


----------



## beckieswann (29 September 2009)

She makes me feel sick.

That is all.


----------



## PaddyMonty (29 September 2009)

I have to say I think KP is amazingly talented.



Lets face it, who else has shown her ability to make a mockery of the equestrian world so throughly.


----------



## Cavblacks (29 September 2009)

Its not Katie Price thats for sure!!


----------



## Madam_max (29 September 2009)

I couldn't care less either way about her apart from the fact she does look like a drag queen  
	
	
		
		
	


	








  I do think that Andrew looked like a complete prat in OK.


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

I don't like her cos I feel bad for her kids. If she was a single woman absolutely fine do what you want, but those poor kids are going to grow up and see all this car crash behaviour. Not nice.

And absolutely nothing to do with jealousy. Money isn't everything, in fact those that have it realise how little it means in the great scheme of things. Friendships, family and RESPECT of yourself and  others are far more important.


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

crikey, she's not a crack whore. there are millions of far worse mothers out there, just not in the public eye! 
her kids are too young to know much of what's going on at the moment, surely? she has enough money to pay for nannies etc for when she goes out. i'm not saying she's a saint, but i don't understand this condemnation.


----------



## Madam_max (29 September 2009)

I agree, I don't think she's that bad in all honesty


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

crikey, she's not a crack whore. [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 


LOL give it time. When she runs out of her current sensationalism 
(what did she find in the cupboard when the divorce thing was waning oh I know a miscarriage, a rape FGS )  where's she gonna go next. Telling everyone she did the London Marathon with blood running down her legs, jeez thats really low. 

There's no talent to fall back on and even she knows its not gonna be a gravy train forever.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (29 September 2009)

how come these pics are not online.... am i really gonna have to go in the shop to read an OK magazine?!!?!?


----------



## spaniel (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

I also fail to understand the widespread enmity towards KP. She's not perfect by any means, but who is? (Apart from me, obviously 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) She just seems to provoke quite a lot of jealousy and/or snobbery, mostly - dare I say it - from females. 



[/ QUOTE ]

None of the above....I find her excrutiatingly embarasing and crass.  I dont care how much money she has or how (apparently) attractive she is.....she is still embarasing and crass.


----------



## jules89 (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
crikey, she's not a crack whore. there are millions of far worse mothers out there, just not in the public eye! 
her kids are too young to know much of what's going on at the moment, surely? she has enough money to pay for nannies etc for when she goes out. i'm not saying she's a saint, but i don't understand this condemnation. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well said


----------



## jenbleep (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I think the pictures are really tat and un-natural  , but everyone can see that his wife Polly looks so much classier than the aging drag queen that is KP 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really?? Obviously KP looks her usual tatty self but I thought Polly looked pretty ghastly too tbh! Her clothes were the most unflattering shapes possible for her figure and I thought she looked far worse than when I've seen her at events  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also, not sure anyone who discusses their own boob job in a national magazine is that much 'classier' than KP  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I completely agree with you Twigs!


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (29 September 2009)

So her marriage has failed (for whatever reason), and she's gone on holiday, got pissed a few times and slept with a couple of blokes*. Big deal! I'm sure her kids would still rather have her as a mother than a lazy dole-scrounger whose only appearance on tv will be on Jeremy Kyle or Police 5!

Its amazing how many people who say money isn't everything have an ample supply of it. Either that or they're some sort of hippy. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I'm also amazed at how many people feel qualified to pass judgment on other peoples lives and characters, when they actually know nothing about them at all. "Reality tv" actually bears little resemblance to reality. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*[Or so I believe. My major source of information about KP is this forum, but she seems a long way from Amy Winehouse]


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

hear hear. and having had a tiny bit to do with tabloid journalists (used to go out with one) i think it's safe to say that only about 1% of what we are told about her is actually based on any kind of truth...


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

Sorry don't agree. She personifies all that is going wrong in this country. Most people don't aspire to be the star attraction on Jeremy Kyle.  Money has become the holy grail and someone is deemed a success or failure dependant on how much they have. Well money pays bills certainly but it doesn't provide for much else. You never know who your true friends are, find it hard to trust anyone and you get collared by a whole bunch of sycophants telling you how wonderful you are.  

She should / could be setting an example, just because others are worse doesn't mean we should all make our way to the cesspool.


----------



## SunshineTallulah (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
or Police 5!



[/ QUOTE ]

LOL - now you are showing your age!!!

As am I for watching Police 5 !


----------



## Kenzo (29 September 2009)

I bought the mag last week and to be honest I did cringe at the pictures, its good that they can all talk and laugh about it and obviously they are all very close friends but with the bad press that KP is getting at the moment it would be a shame for it to rub off onto AG and not be taken seriously anymore, I do think though that half of it is just bad press, yes KP can come out with stupid things and has and always will make a fool of herself but I do think it gets twisted by the press alot and AG shouldn't be tarred with the same brush.


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry don't agree. She personifies all that is going wrong in this country. Most people don't aspire to be the star attraction on Jeremy Kyle.  Money has become the holy grail and someone is deemed a success or failure dependant on how much they have. Well money pays bills certainly but it doesn't provide for much else. You never know who your true friends are, find it hard to trust anyone and you get collared by a whole bunch of sycophants telling you how wonderful you are.  

She should / could be setting an example, just because others are worse doesn't mean we should all make our way to the cesspool. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i disagree. i think the kind of people who go on the Jeremy Kyle show personify all that is wrong with this country.

she makes money, she doesn't depend on anyone. having money does not have anything to do with surrounding yourself with sycophants.
it's easy to downplay the importance of money if you have plenty, or if you don't have any morals about being dependent on govt hand-outs.
also, not everyone measures 'wealth' in purely monetary terms, fwiw.


----------



## Twiglet (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I think the pictures are really tat and un-natural  , but everyone can see that his wife Polly looks so much classier than the aging drag queen that is KP 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really?? Obviously KP looks her usual tatty self but I thought Polly looked pretty ghastly too tbh! Her clothes were the most unflattering shapes possible for her figure and I thought she looked far worse than when I've seen her at events  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also, not sure anyone who discusses their own boob job in a national magazine is that much 'classier' than KP  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I completely agree with you Twigs!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

But it does mean we've both admitted to reading OK


----------



## jenbleep (29 September 2009)

Darn, erm, we get it delivered free at work and someone had already took The Times to read..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Phew


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (29 September 2009)

i would never ever buy an OK magazine, but does someone wanna post me one so i can see these pics lol


----------



## Twiglet (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Darn, erm, we get it delivered free at work and someone had already took The Times to read..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Phew  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh rubbish.....erm, I tripped over and fell on a copy in the newsagents!!


----------



## jenbleep (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Darn, erm, we get it delivered free at work and someone had already took The Times to read..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Phew  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh rubbish.....erm, I tripped over and fell on a copy in the newsagents!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

"It just happened!" Hehe


----------



## BBH (29 September 2009)

I agree I don't like spongers off the state if they can work but some genuinely can't  and to say someone is awful solely because they are on benefits is equally cruel. Some are trapped on benefits and the Government is to blame by creating a system that is totally inflexible ie the 16hrs rule. 

For me though irrespective of the amount of money someone has there is a thing called personal dignity and  imo KP falls far short. She has every advantage money can buy and could put her wealth to so much good use yet all she seems to do is use it to fund a playgirl lifestyle. ( which of course she is entitled to ) but imo its wasted on her.

I think too many people accept her behaviour cos she's rich. If she was behaving like that on a council sink estate I think people's reaction would be very different.


----------



## millimoo (29 September 2009)

Aren't we missing the point here....
I'm indifferent to Katie Price either way, obviously I don't know her personally (i think she adores her horses though) but the media gravy train surrounding her is just awful - I'm surprised AG and his wife want to stir themselves into the mix - especially in view of the bad feeling that surrounds her.

Yes, maybe they are supporting their friend KP, but I'm at a loss as to why they would want to do it in such a public way - I think it will do him more harm than good in the long run - they may also have an agenda, but ultimately they're just pawns in the KP PR machine.

I find it a bit distastful that as a proffessional of the sport he would want to bring himself down to her level and clearly take sides.

I'll shut up now..... over tired following a long train journey from Leeds to Slough


----------



## jumptoit (29 September 2009)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/289928.html


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
... She has every advantage money can buy and could put her wealth to so much good use yet all she seems to do is use it to fund a playgirl lifestyle. ( which of course she is entitled to ) but imo its wasted on her.

[/ QUOTE ]

I have to wonder what KP ever did to you to make you so down on her! I'm beginning to wonder if you're Hyacinth Bucket in disguise! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








I've just been off for a quick Google about her, and she is a patron of The Vision Charity. She ran the London Marathon to raise money for them, and Wikipedia says she has raised £1 million for them so far (_citation needed_, but Wikipedia never lies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). She has also raised money for a number of other charities, and is supposed to be setting up her own charity foundation.

I'm sorry she doesn't match up to your own impeccable standards, but then again, why should she?

{Edited to correct the grammar}


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree I don't like spongers off the state if they can work but some genuinely can't  and to say someone is awful solely because they are on benefits is equally cruel. 

 I think too many people accept her behaviour cos she's rich. If she was behaving like that on a council sink estate I think people's reaction would be very different. 

[/ QUOTE ]

and who said anyone is awful just because they're on benefits? not me. some people deserve it, including my cousin who was in a horrifically debilitating lorry crash, received no compensation, is on disability benefit and is absolutely unable to work - if he could, he would.

i don't think anyone accepts her behaviour because she's rich - she's got enough critics! there are millions of women who behave FAR worse than she does but because they're not in the public eye, they don't get condemned.


----------



## Weezy (29 September 2009)

QR:  I think it is really sad that KP gets slagged off all the time.  She has made her own money, she loves horses, she is a good mother (regardless of what the press say), and she has been a victim of being an easy target in the media for a very long time.  She does do distasteful things, granted, but why condemn her for getting herself a good trainer and becoming friends with him and his wife 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Andrew is obv happy with the situation, as is his wife, so really it isn't anyone's business to start speculating that KP is *bringing AG down*.  They are all adults.

She DOES look better with less make up on, and she really is a dreadful drunk, but I know people like that in RL and they are actually very nice people most of the time.  Everyone has their faults, remember that!

Good luck to her and all she does in the future, tho I do hope that includes toning the make up down as she really is very, very pretty


----------



## kit279 (29 September 2009)

I like Katie Price - I actually like her more after her divorce (unlike most people) for being so hard faced and tough in the face of an absolute media battering and for not just falling off the rails and taking drugs to escape like a couple of other celebrities getting a beating.  I like that she works hard, is completely up front about using her body and her image, I like that she spends her money on herself and her horses - because she earned it so good for her.  I'm a big fan of people smart enough to realise that to pay for your horses, you have to make enough money to do so and she goes about it in a very effective manner.  It wouldn't be my personal choice to do the things she does but every time I used to have to go a meeting with some really chauvinistic prats at work, I do think 'get your Jordan on and grin and bear it'.


----------



## bahumbug (29 September 2009)

One word sums up the whole charade...... Pathetic.


----------



## only_me (29 September 2009)

whats the point in posting gossip if not allowed?


----------



## mle22 (29 September 2009)

I know who Katie Price is, but who is Andrew Gould?


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I know who Katie Price is, but who is Andrew Gould? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And in QR... What fine, moral upstanding citizens HHOers are.


----------



## Weezy (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
deleted so only me doesn't get done for libel or slander or whatever 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I would be careful writing things like that on here...you never know who is watching


----------



## only_me (29 September 2009)

edited 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 stamps foot, juicy gossip held within!


----------



## lucretia (29 September 2009)

wish i could make as much money as katie, then i would doubtless also buy a smart horse and a smart trainer to go with it. i think she could lose the orange tan but other than that I think she is alright. She knows how to work the media as this thread amply demostrates. 
   But i will eat my own laptop before i buy a copy of hellookbravo .............


----------



## bahumbug (29 September 2009)

Was not referring to the thread, just the whole pathetic saga LOL


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (29 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
deleted so only me doesn't get done for libel or slander or whatever 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I would be careful writing things like that on here...you never know who is watching 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

oooh and trust me they are !!!! 

anyone who actually knows polly and andrew personally - knows the situation and has spoken to them about it not many of you !! as Weezy said they are adults !!

And im sure if i got papped on a night out i would look far worse than KP but hey ho im not famous !!


----------



## only_me (29 September 2009)

Thanks weezy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ah well, some time without the fake bake may be good for the horses...


----------



## CalllyH (29 September 2009)

i reallly do not like him. hes not even good looking which would at least be a bonus!! 

His yard on her programme looked a mess and if her idea of riding is ten minutes on a horse thats all ready warmed up then so be it.  even if i had all the money in the world that would take away the fun of what riding is all about to me


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 September 2009)

I have to admit I am strangely fascinated by Katie - I think its because she doesn't really seem to give a s**t about what others think which must give you a freedom that most of us don't have. I actually can't help but like her - not sure why.

However those that say they admire her - well normally when you admire someone you want to emulate them in some way so get your kit off, have a boob job(s), get drunk and s**g a few male celebrities, allegedly drink and take drugs throughout your pregnancy and sell your soul to the media then you will be well on your way.  She may have earned her own money but would you seriously want to sell your body and soul to acheive this?

So I like her but can't admire her - I'm confused


----------



## beckieswann (30 September 2009)

To be honest, KP is a vey clever business woman... she plays the media how she wants them, she manipulates (maybe a too strong word!) people to do what she wants, all for money - and look how much she has got!! She's very clever in what she does. Andrew Gould on the other hand.... well he looks to be going the same way!

Lets hope they put this money to good use and win us some medals!!

(Don't get me wrong, I loathe KP, I think she's disgusting!!)


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i reallly do not like him. hes not even good looking which would at least be a bonus!! 

His yard on her programme looked a mess and if her idea of riding is ten minutes on a horse thats all ready warmed up then so be it.  even if i had all the money in the world that would take away the fun of what riding is all about to me 

[/ QUOTE ]

I take it you have been to the yard then ridden in the schools and of course been there for one of her training sessions seeing as you know so much about it ???


----------



## hellybelly6 (30 September 2009)

YAWN

Who cares


----------



## GinaB (30 September 2009)

Haven't read all the replies, just saw the article (didn't bother reading it mind you!) and all I can say?

Tacky, tacky, tacky!!!!


----------



## SaraG (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
To be honest, KP is a vey clever business woman... she plays the media how she wants them, she manipulates (maybe a too strong word!) people to do what she wants, all for money - and look how much she has got!! She's very clever in what she does. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now that is probably closest to the truth and "manipulates" is not a strong word at all - it is highly accurate.

Andrew and Polly are doubtless starting to realise that, what was presented to them as "a bit of fun to get back at the tabloids" was in fact nothing more than Katie's way of sticking two fingers up at Peter and rubbing salt into his wounds. Miss Price doesn't do anything unless there is a clear advantage to her. 

I'm definitely not a particular fan of Peter, and there are always two sides to any story, but KP gave away her real intentions in the text alongside the "jolly romp" pictures. 

Peter left her - men don't do that to KP as they are "hers".  As Shakespeare (nearly) said - Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## Dirtymare (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry don't agree. She personifies all that is going wrong in this country. Most people don't aspire to be the star attraction on Jeremy Kyle.  Money has become the holy grail and someone is deemed a success or failure dependant on how much they have. Well money pays bills certainly but it doesn't provide for much else. You never know who your true friends are, find it hard to trust anyone and you get collared by a whole bunch of sycophants telling you how wonderful you are.  

She should / could be setting an example, just because others are worse doesn't mean we should all make our way to the cesspool. 

[/ QUOTE ]
A tad harsh me thinks.
People know I'm NOT a KP fan at all, but I just cant believe this thread is STILL going from yesterday. 
Somebody has previously said that people are jeleous of KP's money and horses. I really dont think its jeleousy at all. Most people are NOT jeleous of celebraties or their money. Oh, and NOBODY is doubting she cares about her horses - thats not the point here.
KP  has exploited herself through the tabloids and her reality programme and its possibly the way she has done this that gets people so up tight about her. 
I agree she and Peter Andre seem to have played a game with the papers about their marriage split. And I cannot understand why Dwight York has jumped on the bandwaggon, its not THAT interesting!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i reallly do not like him. hes not even good looking which would at least be a bonus!! 

His yard on her programme looked a mess and if her idea of riding is ten minutes on a horse thats all ready warmed up then so be it.  even if i had all the money in the world that would take away the fun of what riding is all about to me 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is like the 3rd time I have seen you mention the state of his yard and tbh I don't think it is something that needs commenting on. 
IMO someone could have the most spectacular yard (facility and cleanliness wise) and I may actually be run wrongly with bad staff. Just because a yard isn't perfectly clean and/or without the worlds greatest facilities (not saying his isn't - have never seen it) does not mean a thing. You never know the horses there may recieve the best care and training there than at a yard which you may consider to be of 'better quality' or whatever. 


I doesn't see a problem with the OK article, IMO KP, AG and PG must have been happy with the arrangement in order for it to go ahead I do not think AG (especially) would have done it if he thought it may damage his reputation in any way - why should it? 
All three of them are obviously good friends and I cannot understand why people are saying that he shouldn't be involved with KP. Yes she is in the limelight and getting slated for her behaviour but that is no reason to end a friendship with someone! They are adults and are perfectly capable of choosing who the be assosiated with and what details they give out to the press.
I strongly agree with kerilli, KP may be coming off in a bad light at times but there are far worse people out there.


----------



## lucretia (30 September 2009)

yeah I agree with jesterfaerie about the yard becausse i can think of at least one very shiny and much vaunted event yard where if you saw a list of the injured that are living there you would be horrified. I dont think his yard has any relevance to the discussion at all.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i reallly do not like him. hes not even good looking which would at least be a bonus!! 

His yard on her programme looked a mess and if her idea of riding is ten minutes on a horse thats all ready warmed up then so be it.  even if i had all the money in the world that would take away the fun of what riding is all about to me 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is like the 3rd time I have seen you mention the state of his yard and tbh I don't think it is something that needs commenting on. 
IMO someone could have the most spectacular yard (facility and cleanliness wise) and I may actually be run wrongly with bad staff. Just because a yard isn't perfectly clean and/or without the worlds greatest facilities (not saying his isn't - have never seen it) does not mean a thing. You never know the horses there may recieve the best care and training there than at a yard which you may consider to be of 'better quality' or whatever. 


I doesn't see a problem with the OK article, IMO KP, AG and PG must have been happy with the arrangement in order for it to go ahead I do not think AG (especially) would have done it if he thought it may damage his reputation in any way - why should it? 
All three of them are obviously good friends and I cannot understand why people are saying that he shouldn't be involved with KP. Yes she is in the limelight and getting slated for her behaviour but that is no reason to end a friendship with someone! They are adults and are perfectly capable of choosing who the be assosiated with and what details they give out to the press.
I strongly agree with kerilli, KP may be coming off in a bad light at times but there are far worse people out there. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well said !!!!! i to have seen her mention the yard a few times !!!! funny i bet she has never been there - i personally think it has fantastic facilities and you get told off if you go on the grass !! he he x


----------



## jesterfaerie (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Well said !!!!! i to have seen her mention the yard a few times !!!! funny i bet she has never been there - i personally think it has fantastic facilities and you get told off if you go on the grass !! he he x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha, did you get told off? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




As I have said I don't know what his yard is like but I am betting it is a million times better than mine and would gladly swap with his any day of the week even if it is a 'mess'


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Well said !!!!! i to have seen her mention the yard a few times !!!! funny i bet she has never been there - i personally think it has fantastic facilities and you get told off if you go on the grass !! he he x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha, did you get told off? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




As I have said I don't know what his yard is like but I am betting it is a million times better than mine and would gladly swap with his any day of the week even if it is a 'mess' 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yes got on sharp horse who shot sideways - woops !!! 

The problem is people only see the car parkl on telly i mean how many carparks look amazing !!!!


----------



## dressager (30 September 2009)

My first thought, and concern, was I hope Andrew knows how he's coming across by doing articles like that. I nearly went to Holland with him to buy a horse but then found one over here, I was just thinking if the serious buyer wants to go on a Europe shopping trip (which I'm guessing he still organises)  will they pick him, or will they take their money to someone who comes across as being more serious and professional?

I would just like to add I have nothing against anyone  involved in this drama, and I really hope the publicity works out favourably for Andrew as he's a decent guy.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (30 September 2009)

Damn I miss out on life not reading OK magazine dont I


----------



## BBH (30 September 2009)

This is not an anti AG thing but if I had serious money to spend on a horse I'd be going to Carl or someone who is consistently at the top of their game and delivering the results. I've no doubt you'd be paying a premium but thats to be expected as i'd be paying someone whose knowledge and experience I was tapping into.


----------



## lucretia (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Damn I miss out on life not reading OK magazine dont I  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

me as well then. we can be sad and boring old fuddy duddy's together then.


----------



## spangledressage (30 September 2009)

I think Andrew Gould is a really talented rider and is obviously well thought of having been selected onto World Class for many years.  Horse power is everything these days sadly and I believe he isn't from a wealthy background and works very hard to keep what he has.  Looking at his website biog he seems to have done rather well in his career so far and only in his 20's still a bit young to right off I would have thought.  Think its a bit sad when people come on here and put down our riders but hey ho you will always get some I suppose.


----------



## millimoo (30 September 2009)

At the end of the day he's a Dressage trainer, and she's a wealthy client that's become a friend....... fair enough, it's happens 
However I personally think it makes him less credible as a person (not as a Rider &amp; Trainer, that was never in question) now that he's got involved in the OK / Tabloid circus.
I'll never train with him, will never know him, but just have my own opinion on the Press, and what is tantamount to bitchy gossip and heresay..... there's enough of that that goes on in the horse world as it is.
Still each to their own, and if they got a big cheque, fair play if he wants to sell his soul and support his Press hungry chum. 

As for the yard thing, that's the most irrelevent and stupid comment to make.
My mums horse is in competition livery on a yard that's a working farm (i.e not smart and posh) and quite frankly in terms of experience, routine, facililties and care they are 200%. The immaculate, posh yard over the hill wouldn't be touched with a barge pole.


----------



## BBH (30 September 2009)

Think its a bit sad when people come on here and put down our riders but hey ho you will always get some I suppose.
 [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 


To be fair I don't think anyone has put down AG as a rider, trainer etc its more a questioning of his choice of playmate that is controversial. Does anyone know what the influential people in the sport think ie the selectors. It might seem a laugh to some people but do those in power like what attraction she has bought. I don't know maybe they do.  Although with the arrival or Tortillas I think a true star is now available.


----------



## Sarah1 (30 September 2009)

I haven't read all of the previous posts but will go back &amp; do so when I have more time...
I don't know her personally so I can't comment on her as a person but her media persona is utterly vile and I have to say she bores me beyond belief - I don't think she's newsworthy at all and all we're doing by discussing her latest tasteless photo shoot is giving her the attention she so desperately seeks!
I honestly couldn't care less what or who she does!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




All the money in the world can't buy you class, KP is living proof of that...


----------



## Newmarket (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
At the end of the day he's a Dressage trainer, and she's a wealthy client that's become a friend....... fair enough, it's happens 
However I personally think it makes him less credible as a person (not as a Rider &amp; Trainer, that was never in question) now that he's got involved in the OK / Tabloid circus.
I'll never train with him, will never know him, but just have my own opinion on the Press, and what is tantamount to bitchy gossip and heresay..... there's enough of that that goes on in the horse world as it is.
Still each to their own, and if they got a big cheque, fair play if he wants to sell his soul and support his Press hungry chum. 

I totally agree with that each to their own, no one forced AG to appear in Ok he is a grown man and has made that decision right or wrong, i dont know KP but why is all the blame surrounding her PR  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, isnt  AG wife in PR or have i got that wrong?!!


----------



## Divasmum (30 September 2009)

I must admit to being guilty! I went out to buy OK magazine (for the first time ever) when I heard they were in but only because I was being very nosey because I know Andrew and wanted to see the article.


----------



## kerilli (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I must admit to being guilty! I went out to buy OK magazine (for the first time ever) when I heard they were in but only because I was being very nosey because I know Andrew and wanted to see the article. 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, me too... grabbed a copy today. bumper issue for them i think! i think the whole article is a great mickey-take. good for them, hope they made £££s out of it.

i'll divert a lot of the venom on here away from Katie towards myself - i really love her lilac topboots!


----------



## eahotson (30 September 2009)

So Andrew Goulds wife is in PR.Fascinating.Don't think she would have made that mistake about Spencer Wilton though!Must buy a copy of the mag.


----------



## spangledressage (30 September 2009)

Couldn't put it better myself - well said!


----------



## SJFAN (30 September 2009)

I'm in the same category as you might have guessed!


----------



## Quadro (1 October 2009)

can someone find me links on the net for the pics cos i dont want  2 have 2 buy ok in public 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 maybe someone could dend me their copy ???????


----------



## Ambypamby (1 October 2009)

I really dont mind her- i think she is just a girl who says silly things and it gets blown out of proportion. I can think of sooo many silly girls like her i know. She just gets press attention and a big pay cheque. I honestly think that the article in OK was done in good humor and i even had to smile at the clothing i mean it wouldnt look right if it was anything else would it? I think AG wife looks like a nice lady and she seems to have took all this in her stride and they are still together and still happy which is all that matters. I honestly think the press twist everything to make her out in the worst possible light- yes she does not help herself. But if I were her i prob would have had a lot of fun having my pics taken with my mates as a total pi** take and receiving a nice bit of cash for a new horse in return. Good on Andrew and Polly i say!


----------



## CalllyH (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i reallly do not like him. hes not even good looking which would at least be a bonus!! 

His yard on her programme looked a mess and if her idea of riding is ten minutes on a horse thats all ready warmed up then so be it.  even if i had all the money in the world that would take away the fun of what riding is all about to me 

[/ QUOTE ]

I take it you have been to the yard then ridden in the schools and of course been there for one of her training sessions seeing as you know so much about it ??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No but it was on her tv programme last week and has been a couple of times before. maybe I shouldnt comment but thats just going on what you see on tv but there are other ways of giving a better public image.  Like last thursday they were at her house and he was swearing and saying he was getting horny. not the best.

I did have a look at his website the other day as i was confused by the OK article and cant work out what I think of him - his website is very good and has some lovely horses (mostly which seem to be owned by his mum and dad and a couple by Katie)  andrew gould 

I think for me all though she is awful im mostly just jealous she can afford whatever she wants !! like flying to LA to get her hair done!


----------



## mtj (1 October 2009)

I'm clearly on a different planet to the lot of you.

No interest in KP good or bad. Who cares.   Only know what i've seen in H+H.   But, for years I've heard  riders moan about certain top riders saying that they are only there because of their money/connections.

Well, lets see.  KP is lobbing god knows how much money into this.  Will it make her a respected rider?  Can a very average but determined rider get to the top with the right tuition and schoolmasters?  

She has taken the logical step of buying an established horse.  According to H+H (couple of weeks ago) Glamour Girl was formerly known as Northern Blaze  and competed at Prix St.George.  No doubt many of us would love the opportunity to train with Andrew Gould.

If this combination of finance and determination does get KP to the top, what does it say about equestrian sport?

Enough pondering.  I'll let you all get back to your Hello, OK etc.






Oh, yes I have been told I think too much


----------



## CalllyH (1 October 2009)

im not sure she wants to get to the top does she? from what i gather from interviews its mostly fun to her but she can afford to have fun on top level horses. 

someone i know has seen her at horse shows before though - not sure where or if she was riding she just looked very orange apparantly - but so do I!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i reallly do not like him. hes not even good looking which would at least be a bonus!! 

His yard on her programme looked a mess and if her idea of riding is ten minutes on a horse thats all ready warmed up then so be it.  even if i had all the money in the world that would take away the fun of what riding is all about to me 

[/ QUOTE ]

I take it you have been to the yard then ridden in the schools and of course been there for one of her training sessions seeing as you know so much about it ??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No but it was on her tv programme last week and has been a couple of times before. maybe I shouldnt comment but thats just going on what you see on tv but there are other ways of giving a better public image.  Like last thursday they were at her house and he was swearing and saying he was getting horny. not the best.

I did have a look at his website the other day as i was confused by the OK article and cant work out what I think of him - his website is very good and has some lovely horses (mostly which seem to be owned by his mum and dad and a couple by Katie)  andrew gould 

I think for me all though she is awful im mostly just jealous she can afford whatever she wants !! like flying to LA to get her hair done! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ok so out of the 7 horses on the website only 1 is owned by Katie??

and yes unless you have actually been there maybe best not comment - the facilities are amazing and the place is kept very tidy but this is a stables remember that??

and so what if he swore do you mean that all dressage riders never swear or get drunk then ???  you obviously have not met many have you ??  I think that just proved what normal people Andrew and Polly are actually


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
im not sure she wants to get to the top does she? from what i gather from interviews its mostly fun to her but she can afford to have fun on top level horses. 

someone i know has seen her at horse shows before though - not sure where or if she was riding she just looked very orange apparantly - but so do I! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for you PM and yes i do know Andrew And Polly very well - and they have been on and read all your comments and they are very upset that you think there place looks like a mess and would like to offer you a personal invitation to there yard so you can see the top class facilities?


----------



## CalllyH (1 October 2009)

like i said ive only commented on what was on the tele for 5 minutes and in no way was it personal.  Im sure the yard is good because the horses certainly look fab on the website.


----------



## jesterfaerie (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
like i said ive only commented on what was on the tele for 5 minutes and in no way was it personal.  Im sure the yard is good because the horses certainly look fab on the website. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry but I have seen you comment what a mess his yard is more than once on here, you certainly seem to be trying to put a point across. IMO if you are now saying that it isn't personal and you are basing it on a small preview from the tv why continously make the comment?
Sorry it really does get on my nerve when people un-necessary comment on a yards appearance.


----------



## kerilli (1 October 2009)

ooh, nice link. just having a look at Gallery pic number 7 (3rd row up from the bottom, LHS pic.) not a typical dressage rider shot!
i think he knows exactly what he's doing! good luck to them all, hopefully laughing all the way to the bank!
i can't believe the comments about the yard either. just because they're pictured messing around in straw...?


----------



## ucmeicu (1 October 2009)

good luck to her, its a forum everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether others agree or not, obviously if yr pally with them you will stick up for them but people are allowed to make their own minds up and post it. The people involved have all put themselves in the public eye, selling stories, appearing in tv shows and magazines, tbh if you put yourself out there if you get stick you have to take it, Katie Price does and they should learn from her  she is very good at what she does whether you or I like it or not. I think its funny they have a huff over someone saying they have a scruffy yard. Obviously money is being made and its not from training riders and horses. Must be enough to pay someone to tidy the yard lolol


----------



## Cyrus (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
ooh, nice link. just having a look at Gallery pic number 7 (3rd row up from the bottom, LHS pic.) not a typical dressage rider shot!
i think he knows exactly what he's doing! good luck to them all, hopefully laughing all the way to the bank!
i can't believe the comments about the yard either. just because they're pictured messing around in straw...? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe that shot was taken for a charity calender, I remember seeing it somewhere else

To be honest I think Katie really just wanted a chance to show once and for all she hasn`t been having an affair with Andrew and that half the things the press come up with is a load of bollocks, I think her tv programme is showing that


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
good luck to her, its a forum everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether others agree or not, obviously if yr pally with them you will stick up for them but people are allowed to make their own minds up and post it. The people involved have all put themselves in the public eye, selling stories, appearing in tv shows and magazines, tbh if you put yourself out there if you get stick you have to take it, Katie Price does and they should learn from her  she is very good at what she does whether you or I like it or not. I think its funny they have a huff over someone saying they have a scruffy yard. Obviously money is being made and its not from training riders and horses. Must be enough to pay someone to tidy the yard lolol 

[/ QUOTE ]

excuse me i have not commented on anyone else's post as they are all entitled to an opinion of what they think - but being damn right rude about someone yard saying its a mess when they have never been there - its nasty ! and all this about she looks great after a lesson do you really think that when they film her she has actually had a lesson - NO !!!! she is hardly going to show TV viewers her looking sweaty and red faced is she and to be honest only horsey people would know that is what your supposed to look like !!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (1 October 2009)

Surely you could apply that to all the comments about KP, Im' sure few have met her in real life?


----------



## samstar (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Surely you could apply that to all the comments about KP, Im' sure few have met her in real life? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I prefer the nuts


----------



## f_s_ (1 October 2009)

I like the dry roasted sort, they're the best, and they are a bit orange!!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (1 October 2009)

Lol!!!! Mmmm, I'd forgotten about them!!


----------



## CalllyH (1 October 2009)

I said what was shown on TV and if something is on tv then members of the public will comment and as i clearly said i have apologised and it was meant in no way personal. 

Also i have not commented on what she looks like when riding but have said she needs to wear a hat as one episode she did have one on and as a role model in the very public eye I strongly feel she should wear one - I manage to cram my extensions into one.  I think that is a very valid point too.


----------



## ucmeicu (1 October 2009)

What are you apologising for? If something is shown on tv you are entitled to your opinion, whether it upsets friends of people concerned or not, or the people involved. Your point about the hat is very valid. If people dont want public opinions on themselves and their property etc then they dont give permission to be filmed at work,or on nights out etc. or do magazines.


----------



## Quadro (1 October 2009)

what that extensions fit in a hat 
	
	
		
		
	


	




? i wouldnt know my waist length hair is all my own


----------



## lapthorne (2 October 2009)

Well, for some unknown reason I decided to look at the Katie Price websie for her PINK (ARGHHHH!) clothes!  I know, why was I bothering!  Well yesterday one of our livery owners walked into the yard with PINK wellies and our cockeral attacked her!  Quite right too!  It was very funny and fortunately said livery owner was laughing aswell!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Surely you could apply that to all the comments about KP, Im' sure few have met her in real life? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

most of the comment are rude and nasty and someone that repeatedly puts the same things up - fine have an opinion but dont be nasty about things maybe next time she may want to think how she writes it ??


----------



## marmalade76 (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
good luck to her, its a forum everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether others agree or not, obviously if yr pally with them you will stick up for them but people are allowed to make their own minds up and post it. The people involved have all put themselves in the public eye, selling stories, appearing in tv shows and magazines, tbh if you put yourself out there if you get stick you have to take it, Katie Price does and they should learn from her  she is very good at what she does whether you or I like it or not. I think its funny they have a huff over someone saying they have a scruffy yard. Obviously money is being made and its not from training riders and horses. Must be enough to pay someone to tidy the yard lolol 

[/ QUOTE ]

I totally agree with this and I think appearing in OK will do nothing for AG's career as a rider, but will probably lead to different but more lucrative things.


----------



## millimoo (2 October 2009)

And so it runs and runs...... brilliant!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	












I can't believe how upset some people are getting - i've certainly voiced my opinion. Think the state of the yard comment is a load of bulls**t, and anyone with half a brain knows that.
AG and his wife have let the world in and become part of the KP circus - it's bringing fortune and fame, and they are now wide open to all the trappings it brings good and bad  
	
	
		
		
	


	




But hey ho, we're all entitled to an opinion and it makes hilarious reading when i'm meant to be working


----------



## LittleBlossom (2 October 2009)

I hadn't seen OK, so I went to the newsagents yesterday and I was too late  the newer issue had come out... was stood grumbling to myself and the man behind the counter must have overheard, as he disappeared into the back, resurfacing with the KP and Andrew one!

Was dead pleased, until I got it home and looked inside  tackiest thing I've ever seen, sooooo distasteful, and the 'Riders'-esque shoot was an insult to Jilly Cooper if you ask me (best book ever). 

Hadn't really though about the money side of things for Andrew though  think I'd probably degrade myself for a tip top new horsey too


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
And so it runs and runs...... brilliant!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	












I can't believe how upset some people are getting - i've certainly voiced my opinion. Think the state of the yard comment is a load of bulls**t, and anyone with half a brain knows that.
AG and his wife have let the world in and become part of the KP circus - it's bringing fortune and fame, and they are now wide open to all the trappings it brings good and bad  
	
	
		
		
	


	




But hey ho, we're all entitled to an opinion and it makes hilarious reading when i'm meant to be working  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

if that is aimed at me i just think she was rude which has annoyed me whether it be about AG and PG or not - you could say the same thing about Carl yard and i would still be annoyed !! 

just remember people are watching and once you have said something it cant be taken back !!


----------



## kick_On (2 October 2009)

and the machine rolls on and on and on.....................

I just wish AG would let his riding take centre stage (cos it deserves too), BUT once the geney is out of box, there ain't no anyway it can go back in!!!!! 

and sorry to say they have to take the good, bad and damn right horrilbe stuff............................ such a shame


----------



## BBH (2 October 2009)

Out of interest do you think many professional people do read this forum. I'm not sure they do otherwise why not contribute. Some of the stuff on here is gossipy but an awful lot more is current affairs, training etc and no-one well known seems to contribute.

I know Laura Stockdale commented on the Corlato thread but thats very rare.


----------



## ucmeicu (2 October 2009)

lmao @ people are watching and it cant be taken back. Who cares? Unless you are going to have lessons or have a horse with them then so what. If they are watching then any rubbish they get said about them, serves them right. Selling out your reputation for money... well good luck to them. Thought they looked right numptys in the magazine, which i didnt buy, just looked at for a laugh. Making money out of slagging people off in the papers is alot nastier than posting comments on here.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Out of interest do you think many professional people do read this forum. I'm not sure they do otherwise why not contribute. Some of the stuff on here is gossipy but an awful lot more is current affairs, training etc and no-one well known seems to contribute.

I know Laura Stockdale commented on the Corlato thread but thats very rare. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know a few that do actually !!! 

not this forum but i know Carl Hester went on the BD one when he was slated by someone !!


----------



## millimoo (2 October 2009)

Of course your going to defend him, I understand you're upset..... what I was getting at is that anyone with some sense knows that how a yard looks has no bearing on Training, Care, Routine and facilities - i.e it's such a 'none' comment it's really not worth bothering with. As per my earlier post, the way a yard looks is completely irrelevent to these comments - how on earth anyone can tell from a car park is beyond me anyway, and in fact his Arena looks fab.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





and as for.....
_just remember people are watching and once you have said something it cant be taken back !!_ 

Was that at me......? I personally haven't attacked AG as a Rider &amp; Trainer, just voicing my opinion about the situation (you reap what you sow etc) if i'm allowed to??? and I don't wish to take any of it back, that's the whole point of a forum. 

Anyhoo, I genuinely appreciate you have an opinion too - especially in view that you have a relationship with said parties, but please also understand so do others when it comes to public figures jumping on the 'fame / press' bandwagon, notibly with the biggest manipulator of the Press, Miss KP (and no, I don't dislike like her)


----------



## ucmeicu (2 October 2009)

ahh well he probably didn't have photo shoots and film cameras round all day ...


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Of course your going to defend him, I understand you're upset..... what I was getting at is that anyone with some sense knows that how a yard looks has no bearing on Training, Care, Routine and facilities - i.e it's such a 'none' comment it's really not worth bothering with. As per my earlier post, the way a yard looks is completely irrelevent to these comments - how on earth anyone can tell from a car park is beyond me anyway, and in fact his Arena looks fab.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





and as for.....
_just remember people are watching and once you have said something it cant be taken back !!_ 

Was that at me......? I personally haven't attacked AG as a Rider &amp; Trainer, just voicing my opinion about the situation (you reap what you sow etc) if i'm allowed to??? and I don't wish to take any of it back, that's the whole point of a forum. 

Anyhoo, I genuinely appreciate you have an opinion too - especially in view that you have a relationship with said parties, but please also understand so do others when it comes to public figures jumping on the 'fame / press' bandwagon, notibly with the biggest manipulator of the Press, Miss KP (and no, I don't dislike like her) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know that and what i was trying to say is have an opinion i dont think i have said anything to anyone on this thread but it does annoy me when people just seem to make things up and be nasty maybe i just read her comments the wrong way but then i have read comments from her on a number of threads about AG that is what annoyed me !! its like someone saying that the sky is black without looking out the windows !!!

And no that comment was not addressed to you  !!


----------



## millimoo (2 October 2009)

thats really rather funny......


----------



## BBH (2 October 2009)

anyone with some sense knows that how a yard looks has no bearing on Training, Care, Routine and facilities - [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 




Actually I'm not sure I agree with that. I sent a youngster to a prof SJer for training and If I had turned up at his yard and it was scruffy, dirty and messy it wouldn't make a good impression and I would be thinking there is a lack of interest, care and sloppiness, no attention to detail and probably wouldn't leave my horse there. 

If all was great and then on a visit I found a problem I wouldn't be so concerned cos by that time i'd know them so for me first impressions do count.


This is not in relation to AG's yard cos I have no knowledge of it at all, i'm just commenting on the appearance of yard pm's.


----------



## Onyxia (2 October 2009)

How many pages for this? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Out of interest do you think many professional people do read this forum. I'm not sure they do otherwise why not contribute. Some of the stuff on here is gossipy but an awful lot more is current affairs, training etc and no-one well known seems to contribute.

I know Laura Stockdale commented on the Corlato thread but thats very rare. 

[/ QUOTE ]


I know a few that do actually !!! 

not this forum but i know Carl Hester went on the BD one when he was slated by someone !! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I think CH _did_ come on here to defend himself over the "Earmuff Saga".
Point is,if you put yourself in the public eye and accept rewards for it(money,reputaion whatever) then expect your life to be commented on and slated if things are not 100% "right".
After reading this thread I went and watched the show on ITV catch up thingy.
Yep it was just  the car park but it did look a mess,so fair comment.
A messy yard doesnt imply horse neglect or abuse by any stretch of the imagination-but it does look unproffesional.

Will being involved with KP harm AG's carrer?
Well,if he wins classes he wins classes and will have team GB's backing at international level,but I would think KP's distastefull behaviour will put a fair few owners off sending horses to him.
There are riders out there with a better compition record AND a totaly proffesional outlook that I would think would be an owners first choice.

love or hate KP,the woman knows how to work the media to her own ends.
AG will be dropped and slagged off just like everyone else once he is out of favor....


----------



## millimoo (2 October 2009)

LHS, my mums dressage horse is on a working farm, and tbh there's often bits of straw and Hayledge floating around, and god forbid a couple of messy corners filled with Machinery.
They are proffessional Dressage Riders, and have been to the Nationals on numberous occasions.
They have the horses in a routine, with quality forage, great &amp; safe turnout etc..
Our horse is very happy, and even has a personalised routine and the facilities are fab, 2 x outdoor Arena's and an Indoor School - Her waiting list is testament to the establishment. And the fact our horse is happy says everything cos he hated being at home with our other 2.
There'll be good and bad whether a yard is perfect or not - what I was getting at is that a book shouldn't be judged by it's cover - i.e AG's yard comments were irrelevent


----------



## marmalade76 (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Was dead pleased, until I got it home and looked inside  tackiest thing I've ever seen, sooooo distasteful, and the 'Riders'-esque shoot was an insult to Jilly Cooper if you ask me (best book ever).  

[/ QUOTE ]

Very well said!


----------



## BBH (2 October 2009)

Thats fine cos you know them and once I knew them those issues wouldn't bother me either but if I didn't know them and I turned up to view I wouldn't be impressed. Straw, haylege weeds whatever no worries but dirty feedbuckets, poorly maintained tatty stables, dangerous implements laying around to be trod on,  yes that would be a problem.

The first time I went to see my youngster the stable was filthy, a piss soaked rubber mat with his hay strewn in the muck, we had to muck out before we could get in to say hello. My friend was saying right this is disgusting, we're getting the lorry and getting him outta here  but I was more tolerant cos by then I knew the guy, and to his credit the horse was clean after that. Different standards I guess.


----------



## millimoo (2 October 2009)

Get your point LHS, and agree with it.
How awful for you to find your horse like that, i'd be livid to find that and would seriously question staying after seeing that.
My mum is very fussy, and has the whitest, thickest shavings beds at home and makes the Hayledge man take back and replace any blown bags. She wouldn't have the horse in livery at all if there were any doubts about his care - it's this yard or nothing.
Our not so tidy livery yard has deep clean beds, solid safe stables, clean buckets, quality forage and good fencing etc it's just not a manicured yard, but is safe and incredibly well run. They deliberately don't do DIY so that horses are all done on the same feed and turnout routine etc. Although our fusspot doesn't like to be out all day (starts to gallop about to the point of dangerous), so gets seperate turnout for a couple of hours twice a day - just not feasible at home as our lot are out all day. So from a standards point of view, it ticks all the boxes


----------



## Vicki1986 (2 October 2009)

cant be bothered to read pages and pages of this tut, but god alot of people clearly never heard the phrase, "if you've got nothing nice to say...." !!

who gives a **** if AG swears on tele ? Zut alore indeed. wash his mouth out with soap.

Some people really are so precious and miss the entire point of a yard - to have healthy happy horses, not for it to be a poster for pretty yard of the year. Horse people can be so bloody snobby.

who cares what Kp does - do many people posting so strongly on here know her or indeed met her. no. 

I'm an opinonated person, but god some of the posts on here are hilarious, so in depth and obviously people have spent a lot of time pondering the subject ! funny.  if people challenged their energies into something important perhaps we could tackle a subject that actually matters ! maybe even rule the world


----------



## ucmeicu (2 October 2009)

yep i think the saying you are thinking of is.........if you havent got anything nice to say....... put it in print and sell it to the papers


----------



## BayJosie (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
cant be bothered to read pages and pages of this tut, but god alot of people clearly never heard the phrase, "if you've got nothing nice to say...." !!

who gives a **** if AG swears on tele ? Zut alore indeed. wash his mouth out with soap.

Some people really are so precious and miss the entire point of a yard - to have healthy happy horses, not for it to be a poster for pretty yard of the year. Horse people can be so bloody snobby.

who cares what Kp does - do many people posting so strongly on here know her or indeed met her. no. 

I'm an opinonated person, but god some of the posts on here are hilarious, so in depth and obviously people have spent a lot of time pondering the subject ! funny.  if people challenged their energies into something important perhaps we could tackle a subject that actually matters ! maybe even rule the world  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Best post in the entire thread. IF not the whole forum


----------



## Emshad (2 October 2009)

Good on them all - that article was so tounge and cheek i cannot beleive some are taking it so seriously! I also agree you cannot comment on the yard without even seeing it that could have been a part out of sight to the public for all we know - who cares what it looks like! its not our yard!! people need to concentrate on their own lives - as someone previously said AG seems like he works hard for what he has and hasnt been given it all on a plate like some maybe like us normal people he wanted some easy money!! good on him! - I hope AG, PG and KP are all laughing straight to the bank - i know I would be!


----------



## millimoo (2 October 2009)

And they all lived happily ever after........ THE END!!!


----------



## Kentisheventer (3 October 2009)

I did used to really dislike her... then she appeared to be an OK mum so i 'let her be'. However.... after returning from Rodney Powells i despise her. She actually thinks she is above everyone (including Rodney!) and treated everyone there very badly when she bought one of his horses. The press glam her up (or down) but when i hear something first hand i realise she does actually think she's "it". Which IMO she is not!


----------



## Rouletterose (3 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I did used to really dislike her... then she appeared to be an OK mum so i 'let her be'. However.... after returning from Rodney Powells i despise her. She actually thinks she is above everyone (including Rodney!) and treated everyone there very badly when she bought one of his horses. The press glam her up (or down) but when i hear something first hand i realise she does actually think she's "it". Which IMO she is not! 

[/ QUOTE ]

it's nice to hear what she is really like from someone who has met her and been in the same place as her, rather than just reading what they say in papers etc. did she actually buy a horse from Rodney powell then? maybe she wants to become an eventer too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as well as a top dressage diva


----------



## Twinkletoes (6 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I have never in my life purchased a copy of OK magazine.  Can you explain the criteria for being socially acceptable? 

Does reading OK count?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

haha brilliant!

i've bought OK magazine in the past, so does that make me the 2nd lowest form of life in the world (just above KP)?

i don't regard her as socially unacceptable at all, fwiw.
now, there's a porn queen who lives near me (according to OH's workmates, who know who she is!), i'd regard her as being rather less socially acceptable than KP! and, lower than the porn queen, scuzzies such as those who nicked Scally's tack and apparently have a good little business going, nicking tack in 1 area of the country, travelling elsewhere to sell it, nicking loads there, travelling back here, etc etc. nice. or the ones who stole the gates off the field up north, so all the horses escaped (durr, fancy that) and 4 got killed on the road...   
and let's not even think about rapists, paedos, etc etc.

people looking down on KP just confuse me - there are many thousands of people in this country who do deserve our absolute condemnation, but she's not 1 of them imho! what has she actually done that's so heinous, really?
anyway, i wish i had had the drive and determination to turn myself into a multi-millionairess able to buy myself amazing horses, the way KP has done. 

[/ QUOTE ]

K I always read yr posts and wish I could have written them - v well put.


----------



## magic104 (6 October 2009)

As no one is perfect there are few who are in a position to judge another person when what they know of them is what they read.  She has been canny enough to make a lot of money and so long as she does not winge on about the press which put helped in the money making process, all good.  I dont know how anyone can say AG has done himself no favours appearing like in either OK or her reality show?  If people are shallow enough to judge a person by one friend, then how sad is that.  For everyone that has met her &amp; thinks she is up herself there will be another who thinks different.   Good luck to them all as someone has said there are far worst things a person can do in their lives then get their boobs out!!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (6 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I did used to really dislike her... then she appeared to be an OK mum so i 'let her be'. However.... after returning from Rodney Powells i despise her. She actually thinks she is above everyone (including Rodney!) and treated everyone there very badly when she bought one of his horses. The press glam her up (or down) but when i hear something first hand i realise she does actually think she's "it". Which IMO she is not! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha ha i thought we had THE END !! but obviously not !! 

That is strange as she was really nice and down to earth when i met her at Andrews before she went to HOYS last year I guess like many people it depends on when and where you meet them !!


----------



## Flossy4203 (8 October 2009)

I saw the pictures of Andrew, Polly and Katie Price and felt quite sad that Andrew and Polly are being taken down to her level.  Lots of trainers have celebrity clients but you don't see them splashed across the gossip mags.  I would imagine it will damage his career, not to mention making them look like KP's puppets and probably having the p taken out of them mercilessly.  My initial thought was "oh Andrew, no!"

The newspaper articles were not his fault but this is a conscious decision on their part and I can only think they needed the money, or are a bit carried away by a taste of the limelight.  

I see in today's H&amp;H that John Terry's WAG wife will be doing a "dressage demo" at Olympia.  Someone save us from these women please! If they really want to do something for dressage, why don't they put some money into buying some really great horses for our Team GB and para GB teams?


----------



## nokia (8 October 2009)

oh no not more chavy women doing dressage...please no more..arrgh !!!


----------



## kerilli (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I saw the pictures of Andrew, Polly and Katie Price and felt quite sad that Andrew and Polly are being taken down to her level.
...   
I see in today's H&amp;H that John Terry's WAG wife will be doing a "dressage demo" at Olympia.  Someone save us from these women please! If they really want to do something for dressage, why don't they put some money into buying some really great horses for our Team GB and para GB teams? 

[/ QUOTE ]

"down to her level" - crikey, seriously, she really has not done anything heinous. I can't believe this attitude of looking down on her as if she's the lowest form of life. There are some truly disgusting people in this country who i'd quite happily see disposed of, but she's not 1 of them!

as for the second point... why should they? you could say the same of any of us! i'll probably never get to ride for my country (again!) so should i sell my horses and all my stuff because i'm not that brilliant, and give all the money to my NF?!
No, because I have horses and ride for my own enjoyment, and just maybe that's what these women are doing too. Good for them. Neither is a sponger, ffs!


----------



## Flossy4203 (8 October 2009)

Sorry I don't know what you  mean by NF or ffs? They don't have to sell their horses and all their stuff of course.  However, they don't deserve to be at Olympia and HOYS just because they are celebrities, or married to celebrities.  I watched one of KPs programmes where she went to compete and she did her test (pretty badly) then gave the horse to a groom and took off in her Range Rover with her entourage without so much as a backward glance.  That is not really dedication is it.  Some of us are up at 5 am, ride in the rain, wind, dark etc and spend our spare pennies on watching those that we admire and who deserve our admiration.  They can enjoy their horses and have every right to do so.  I just don't see why they can't work their way up the ranks like everyone else.  

I also seem to recall that KPs "passion" for horses and dressage happened to coincide with her new horse books, clothing range, pink travel boots, etc etc.  

I think she is actually an amazing businesswoman but I don't like people who try and buy their way into things.  I have long thought that she would do herself a huge favour by going out to some competitions, appropriately dressed for the class, and earning people's respect.  Then we may well pay to see her demos.


----------



## Luci07 (30 October 2009)

but we are all fasinated. I admire her for her business acumen and the fact that she has made her own money. So she gets asked silly questions like "are you aiming for the olympics and says yes" - well thats good press - anyone who has any degree of knowledge that is just selling press inches. As for AG and his wife getting some money out of this with OK - well - kind of think, fair enough - they have been in the press and mentioned so why not get paid for it. As for the state of the yard - even the most immaculate yard will look messy from time to time.. I wouldnt want to wear her gear but would probably look a tad silly in pink but good on her if others do! so I enjoy what she does and actually, in terms of bravery - doing the interview with Piers Morgan made me see her in a whole new light.!


----------

